# Where is Deryk Shane



## Steatopygous (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I discover some really nice booty gain stories wrote by Deryk Shane (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/weightbbs/archive/webbbs_config.pl). 

There are at least 6 stories made by Deryk Shane that have some butt gain content.

The Cheerleading Squad is one of the best the I read. But in that place have only the first charpter (I was thinking what happen with Rachel after the Alex booty enormous gain...) .

I also read that Deryk Shane had post all stories that he wrote in one place. But I cant find it. 

So I was wondering if somebody have saved the Deryk Shane stories in some PC and could make me a favor of send me for email. I will be glad for you.
Can you help me?

Thank you all, in particular for Deryk Shane amazing booty stories!!!:happy:


----------



## BTB (Sep 13, 2007)

Deryk left after his site was taken down and came back and posted some stories here only to disappear again, he might be reading this.

He wanted to completely re-edit his stories when he left the first time and stated in his comeback times that he now pursues a completely different style. I want to wait some time, perhaps he will come.Otherwise bump me in a week and I will send you most of the stories


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 14, 2007)

As I understand it (and I may well be wrong) Deryk left on purpose as a combination of the local atmosphere and negative life issues. I think he may have left again after a short return here for not dissimilar reasons...


----------



## Steatopygous (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you, I will wait for that stories. If I am not wrong Deryk Shane told that he had written 60 stories in that period (1999 to 2000). If there was more like The cheenleaders Squad. I like booty gain that happen when girls that take some pill, liquid or foods (specially created for booty gain). And Deryk Shane have some stories like that in this link above. I hope that if I find more stories that he wrote probally I will find more stuff like that.
I also have some female stories of my own (i.e.:Tata, Caroline that have a booty gain tendecy and after a while their booty will gain some new proportions...), but as you read here I am not a english native writer. My language is portuguese.
I hope that some friends have links to stories like Deryk Shane style too.

Best regards for you.
:happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 20, 2007)

Can you send me those stories too.. Pleassse.

Thanks


----------



## Deryk Shane (Sep 30, 2007)

I really don't know how to start this post, other than to say 'hi'.

It's been a tumultuous time since I stopped visiting the Weight Room years ago, and I lurk from time to time. I even registered here at the new forum earlier this year, only to lose interest.

I really don't know how to explain myself other than I'm bored with what I like. No matter how open I make this part of my life, it's still taboo, and depresses me because of it.

I find it amazing that after not posting new stories in years, I still find that people have asked about my work, and where they can find it. As selfless as I feel I am, I do get a sense of joy in that and is also one of my closested desires to come back to read this board occasionally.

I have written about 60 stories in all. Some have endings, some don't. So are just a quick essay or written out thought, while others are marathons in keyboarding prowess.

To tell you the truth, I love the weight gain stories, but I find them terribly daft and unchanging to write. Only thing that changes is the setting. It's become old. In the nine years or so that I've written (since I was 16), I find myself a strong desire to write, but the apathy of knowing I will most assured curse my work as being tired, contrived, and unoriginal.

I have almost all my stories backed up on my home computer. Sadly, there are a few where I don't have the completed version. The one about the teacher and the Cheerleading Squad stories are both that have sadly lost their original endings. Luckily the Cheerleading story had two Epilogues added, and now I go up to about where the original story had ended previously. 


As for me, I still dabble with the keyboard here or there. Usually if I'm bored, have the time, and a very good fantasy that I haven't let slip through my hands.

I'm married now, and though my wife knows of my love of a big butt, she still thinks it's weird, but I love her anyways. Only issue in our marriage about my preference is that she doesn't possess one. But that's not why I fell in love with her. I married her because I knew that I loved her for her, not what she looked like (even if she is still very cute).

Sometime I'll find a way to post all my stories. Until then, my newest one will have to do. It's loosely based on a real life situation at my old job. One of my superiors kept talking about how she wanted to quit smoking, but in the same breath say how she was gaining weight--which she wasn't--and giving up cigarettes would make it worse.

I may add more to it, I'm not sure:

[Ed Note: This story is now posted here.]0


----------



## Deryk Shane (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure if my post went through. I posted one to the new stories forum with one I wrote recently on my laptop. It'll be a while before I dig out my old PC to get the stories off it's hard drive. But they're there. It's been a while since I kept track of my new ones. I'm somewhere over 45, but probably under 70. Some more recent ones were lost, as well.

I'll post them sometime. When, I'm not sure. But thank you so much for your words of endearment. It pains me to admit that the only reason why I have lurked at this site for the past six years occasionally is for the pure vanity of seeing people ask about my stories. They are my pride and joy. Even the first one, which I sadly detest without impunity (that being Tiffany's Expansion). It was my first story back when I was 16 and, although a good story for that time in my life, and my first story overall, I am slightly bitter that it is so readily available on the internet while my best works (A Teachers Transformation, The Cheerleading Squad, Alexis Augmentation among others) reside on my hard drive alone, it seems.

But as I promised a few months ago when I made a few posts here, I will post my stories online sometime. Life just has me sidetracked.

But don't give up on me. Sometimes I'm just not in the mood for this 'stuff'. It's ruined my life and is at the same time the only thing I could ever truly enjoy. It's a situation where I can't win, and everyone's holding a scorecard.

Ciao.

Deryk Shane


----------



## Coop (Sep 30, 2007)

Why not do a rewrite of Tiff's expansion. I loved it alot.


----------



## Deryk Shane (Sep 30, 2007)

As much as I want to, my belief in the finality of it all has me hamstrung. If I ever were to write another story along the lines of Tiffany's Expansion, I would feel odd writing about high school students and the social positions and standings they hold now that I am almost 10 years removed myself.

Deryk Shane


----------



## newgenx (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I love your stories- they're among my favorites of the entire weight gain community and the Dimensions library.


----------



## BTB (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice to hear from you, as for people asking on dimensions, you are probably second to Kelligirl.
As for the internet ruining the life, well I can somehow relate to that. So just made a cut. I enjoy coming here to, but never will I lead another site or group again.
Some of my friends know about this, not all, but they are very cool about


----------



## Deryk Shane (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't realize it was over a year ago since I last posted here. This was what I was referencing when I said it ruined my life:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=195277&postcount=58

But, just like anyone with a fetish, I go through bouts of ecstacy and dismay. Joy and humility. Eroticism and ostricism.

It's tough.

Deryk Shane


----------



## Raider X (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome back, Deryk! I've enjoyed your stories as well! How do your stories come about?


----------



## Deryk Shane (Oct 3, 2007)

For me to write a story has to result in several key facts coming together:

The story has to be new in my head. If even a few days old, it's too late.
I have to have the time to sit down and write it within the next day or so.
I have to have the desire to write (sometimes I'm not in the mood).

And it has to be, on some level, different than any story I've written before.

Deryk Shane


----------

